# Ultimate German Applicator



## leeumh (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi,

Bought myself a couple of these applicator pads to see what sort of correction I can get using SRP by hand. However, the thicker polishing side of the pad seems a little coarse/ dry - would it be worth soaking it in water before applying SRP? I may have a little Megs QD (although it's mostly water after diluting haha) lying around somewhere - would that be a better option than water?

Cheers


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

A light spray won't do it any harm.

Can't see you getting a lot of correction though tbh, SRP will only fill


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i would use the QD over plain water. It would only need a light mist.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I always give my pads a light spray of QD first. As above it will be hard to get any correction with SRP, although they will have more bite than normal foam applicators. Just be aware that they can marr softer paint cars.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

I have one similar to that by Sonus:










I don't seem to get on with it - it seems to 'snag' on the paint and ping out of my hand when applying liquid sealants. Interesting to hear if anyone else found this or knows if I am doing something wrong?

Now use them for rubbing dash cleaners in and wipe with an MF


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Why are the white/red ones called "German" applicators, when the Sonus pad is plainly the German flag colours?

Back on topic - moisten up with pad with plain water, wring it out and pop a little blob of AG SRP onto the thicker side. Rub away ...


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

I have used mine a couple of times, absolutely brilliant, but now getting dusting, can they be washed? if so what is best machine, or hand wash in a bucket?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

APK said:


> I have used mine a couple of times, absolutely brilliant, but now getting dusting, can they be washed? if so what is best machine, or hand wash in a bucket?


hand wash with a drop of washing up liquid, massgae it well and rinse thoroughly. leave to dry naturally


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> hand wash with a drop of washing up liquid, massgae it well and rinse thoroughly. leave to dry naturally


That is the best way

Though having said that I have machine washed one of mine before on a low setting and it came out ok


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> hand wash with a drop of washing up liquid, massgae it well and rinse thoroughly. leave to dry naturally


^ I make a point of doing this after every time I use them. Reason being - some times I may use them to apply wax, other times it may be polish. :thumb:


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

2 replies within 3 minutes, it must be raining!

Thanks for your quick replies, will tell the missus to get it out of the washing machine !


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

APK said:


> 2 replies within 3 minutes, it must be raining!
> 
> Thanks for your quick replies, *will tell the missus to get it out of the washing machine* !


she will be happy :lol:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

APK said:


> 2 replies within 3 minutes, it must be raining!
> 
> Thanks for your quick replies, will tell the missus to get it out of the washing machine !


Seriously, it should come out fine, mine have in the past.

I think its only really advisable to avoid doing it all the time otherwise long term they may start to fall apart


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Alex : I've had mine for a couple of years now, and no falling apart. They're very durable 

I even use my nails when there is SV wax residue on the softer side off the pad, from applying, as this stuff sticks to the pad pretty good :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

mazda3_daveg said:


> I have one similar to that by Sonus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never had a problem with my Sonus pads. I use the yellow side for SRP and leather cleaner, not on the same pad as I have 4 of them. I also use the yellow side for AG glass polish. I use the black side to apply EGP and 915 as well as leather conditioner. You may be loading to much product on the pad if it is snagging on the paint work. I've yet to try them with my EZ Glaze, Black Hole, Jetseal and KP1000. 
As you may have guessed I have some new products to play with.


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I just bought one off ebay for £3, is this the correct item, as i am sure i have seen them more expensive than this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRO-CAR-POLIS...66:2|39:1|72:1683|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks the same as this one:

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,65,toView_594.html

I bought 2 from Alex, I think they were £4.45 for 2


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks the same, i just used it,better than the meguirs one i have tried
Although the £5.49 postage on SP would have put me off a little,lol
its only a sponge lol


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Alex : I've had mine for a couple of years now, and no falling apart. They're very durable
> 
> I even use my nails when there is SV wax residue on the softer side off the pad, from applying, as this stuff sticks to the pad pretty good :thumb:


Ditto - great products :thumb:


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

*BUMP*

Recieved my German foam applicator (colours of the national flag) and have noticed that one side is more tougher (an abrasive feel) than the other. I intend to use SRP and really work it in and then FK1000p. Which side would be most suitable for either task?

Thanks


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

The yellow side is firmer and gives a little more "bite" to the polish. Polishes on yellow and waxes on black.


----------

